# How much is really in black chips on the RAM



## hoangaduc (Jul 15, 2011)

How much is really in black chips on the RAM


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Jul 15, 2011)

It has been posted on the forum more than once you can do a search and find your answer.


----------



## Claudie (Jul 15, 2011)

http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=34&t=7572&p=101111#p101111
I like the way patnor1011 tells the yield from these packages in this post. 8)


----------

